# I have an extra set of Owner's manual package and case for 2005 allroad



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

These are in excellent condition; look new.
I would like to get $70 for the whole set. That's what I paid...includes shipping.
Previous owner thought they were lost, but found them after I purchased a replacement set.


----------

